# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  دات نت تو لینوکس

## tux-world

چرا دات نت تو لینوکس از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار نیست میشه یه کم توضیح بدین ؟
لینوکس که خودش ذاتا سرور هستش می تونه از ویندوز هم بهتر عمل کنه. :ناراحت:  :متفکر:

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

عطف به چه مرجعی، مورد اول گفته شده که حالا باید برای دفاع و یا رد اون دلیل اورد؟

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام

خوب چه نیازی برای .net تو لینوکس هست؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

1- دات نت در لینوکس یک تازه وارد محسوب میشه
2- مونو هنوز به مرحله استیبل واقعی نرسیده
3- ابزار به مراتب قویتری در لینوکس وجود داره
4- چرا باید محصول مایکروسافت در گنو/لینوکس حائز اهمیت باشه؟
...

اما خب نکات مثبتی هم وجود داره:
کراس پلتفرم بودن
هدایت برنامه نویسان دات نت به سمت لینوکس و تدارک یک محیط ملموس
محیط برنامه نویس بنا شده بر مبنای فریم ورک
...

به همین علت آینده مونو رو نمیشه به راحتی پیش بینی کرد.
ببینیم چی میشه!

----------


## linux

> چرا دات نت تو لینوکس از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار نیست میشه یه کم توضیح بدین ؟
> لینوکس که خودش ذاتا سرور هستش می تونه از ویندوز هم بهتر عمل کنه.


یعنی چی این حرفی که زدی؟ میشه ترجمه اش کنی؟

----------


## tux-world

سلام
منظورم کاملا روشن هستش . خوب می دونین که تو لینوکس ابزارهای سرور وشبکه و دیتابیس آماده هستش . خوب؟ دیگه مثل ویندوز نیاز نیست که سرور نصب کنین و موارد امنیتیش رو بالا ببرین و جابجایی و کراس پلت فرم تو لینوکس بهتر عمل می کنه . منظورم اینها بود .
بگذریم .
منظورم این بود که چرا تو لینوکس بحث نوشتن برنامه های تحت شبکه رواج نداره یا داره من نمی دونم در این مورد می خواستم توضیحاتی بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## حامد مصافی

خب از اول سوالت رو در مورد برنامه های تحت شبکه بپرس!

وقتی صحبت از شبکه میشه اولین چیزی که به ذهن مردم خطور میکنه شبکست
حالا شما میگید برنامه نویسی شبکه در لینوکس رواج نداره؟؟
جالبه بدونی استاندارد سوکت از یونیکس به ویندوز اومده

برنامه های تحت شبکه لینوکس کم نیستند

----------


## deadman

تا وقتی جاوا هست چه نیازی به .net و mono داریم !!!

----------


## Mohammadreza Heidari

به نظر من این پروژه برای این ساخته شده که اولا برنامه های نوشته شده تحت دات نت تو محیط لینوکس قابل اجرا باشه و دوما به توصعه دات نت کمک کنه چرا که Java هم در ویندوز و هم در Linux قابل اجرا هست ولی دات نت فعلا برای Windows هست و Mono میخواد به دات نت وسعت ببخشه.
در ضمن اگه به گفته های مدیر عامل Microsoft که مدتی پیش سخنرانی داشتند توجه میکردید در مورد آینده دات نت حرفهای جالبی میزد.

----------


## shahab_ksh

> تا وقتی جاوا هست چه نیازی به .net و mono داریم !!!


شده جریان استقلال پیروزی به نظرم به برای بهتر شدن رقابت لازمه مگه نه چه لزومی به 

توسعه هست

----------


## H_T_O_A

آره قبول دارم 
اینو خوب اومدی
شاید بشه مدیر مایکروسافتو به آقایون x,y در استقلال و پیروزی تشبیه کرد همون طور که آقایون فوتبال باشگاهشون که هیچ فوتبال مملکت مال خودشون میدونن مایکروسافتم دنیای رایانه رو متعلق به خودش می دونه نمیخواد کسی غیر خودش پیشرفت کنه ظاهرا

----------


## H_T_O_A

به هر حال
شاید اشکال ازمنه ولی ما آخرش نفهمیدیم میشه تو لینوکس با C#‎.Net و PHP و دلفی برنامه بنویسیم یا نه
راه حلی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## PrinceDotNet

معلوم نیست این ملت چرا با ویندوز و مایکروسافت اینقدر چپن !!! در صورتی که آمار رو ارقام رای رو به اون میده !
مایکروسافتم کار خودشو می کنه و بقیه هم کار خودشونو.
آینده ی نت داره تغییر می کنه و .NET به نظر من نقطه ی مهم این تغییره.
توی یک سایت یک نمودار از پیشرفت iis و apache گذاشته بود توی نمودار رشد بسیار بالای iis رو نشون می داد و با اومدن win server 2008 قطعا این رشد بیشتر هم میشه.
بابا اون طور که شما فکر می کنید و کورکورانه از مایکروسافت انتقاد می کنید باور کنید اروپا و آمریکا اینطوری نیستن !
بابا آمار با طرز فکر شما زمینه ها متفاوته !!!!
به نظر من و با صحبت ها و حرف هایی که بالمر زد NET. آینده ی درخشانی خواهد داشت.

----------


## siavashgm

ببخشید، ولی Mono مال Microsoft نیست! مال Novel هست.

----------


## d@nyal

> بابا اون طور که شما فکر می کنید و کورکورانه از مایکروسافت انتقاد می کنید باور کنید اروپا و آمریکا اینطوری نیستن !


اتفاقا برعکس. 
میزان استفاده و حمایت از سیستم ای unix based  در  اروپا و امریکا بیشتره. دلیلشم به دلیل قانون های نرم افزاری اونجا هستش.

----------


## ali.asady

میشه یک محیط مجتمع خوب تو لینوکس معرفی کنید
البته مثل دات نت ویژال باشه :قلب:

----------


## حامد مصافی

> میشه یک محیط مجتمع خوب تو لینوکس معرفی کنید
> البته مثل دات نت ویژال باشه


MonoDevelop

----------

